# My baby cockatiel passed away



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi 
When I was removing the egg I saw the yonger chick dead
On its stomach
I think it was because this morning the chick was hungry so he was eating the pine wood shavings so when I checked on them I saw him trying to eat it so I removed it but it may have took a swallow before I checked on them
I really feel horrible
And I have this painful feeling in my heart and 
I am crying while I'm typing this
The parents fed the older chick when I removed the dead one
I feel like this will happen again


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. This baby was only 3 or 4 days old and I don't think they're actually capable of eating the bedding at that age. The wood shavings should be much too large to swallow whole, and a baby that young shouldn't have the skills to take a bite out of anything. If you can think of some other reason why the baby might have died, it may help you keep the other baby safe.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

tielfan said:


> I'm so sorry. This baby was only 3 or 4 days old and I don't think they're actually capable of eating the bedding at that age. The wood shavings should be much too large to swallow whole, and a baby that young shouldn't have the skills to take a bite out of anything. If you can think of some other reason why the baby might have died, it may help you keep the other baby safe.


I saw it chewing on it like it was eating a seed


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Babies can't chew so I don't think it was the bedding, when was the last time the parents fed the baby?


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

I see my babies with bedding on their beaks once in awhile it is from them having a little bit of food on them and they put their head down to sleep and it get stuck. I hope you can see what may be wrong and that the other is okay.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe he was chilled? That's a possible reason. 
Otherwise your birds probably didn't feed it. They might've just focused on the older chick and ignored the younger one.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

lilbear said:


> I see my babies with bedding on their beaks once in awhile it is from them having a little bit of food on them and they put their head down to sleep and it get stuck. I hope you can see what may be wrong and that the other is okay.


I saw it chewing on it like it was chewing on sunflower seeds
And in the morning I saw the baby wanting to chew the older one
So that may be a sign that it was hungry then I found it chewing in bedding


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible that the parents aren't feeding the babies enough. Babies make a cheeping sound when they're being fed; do you hear this sound frequently? Can you see food in the crop of the surviving baby? The parents should be filling the crops quite full at this age; the pictures at the bottom of http://www.justcockatiels.net/watch-me-grow.html show you what it should look like.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

tielfan said:


> It's possible that the parents aren't feeding the babies enough. Babies make a cheeping sound when they're being fed; do you hear this sound frequently? Can you see food in the crop of the surviving baby? The parents should be filling the crops quite full at this age; the pictures at the bottom of http://www.justcockatiels.net/watch-me-grow.html show you what it should look like.


Yes
They do feed them
I hear that peeping sound
I have plenty of videos of them feeding
But most of the time they fed the bigger one
Thank you tiel fan
Your posts really made me feel much better


----------

